# Help from a gun expert...



## Cryozombie (Nov 13, 2004)

I inherited a Shotgun from my father, and Im looking at it, and it appears to me that its an OLD gun, but I am far from an expert in these matters.  

 Can anyone suggest a way I can find more information about the Date of manufacture and other details of the firearm?

 It is stamped "American Gun Co, New York" but a quick Google search really only turned up a few random dealers who had some guns or parts... 

 Any suggestions?


----------



## Tgace (Nov 13, 2004)

Can you post a photo along with ANY markings on the weapon. Serial#/ Model/Gauge/stamps etc.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 13, 2004)

Something I found for ya....



> Q. I have an old double with hammers I'm interested in selling.
> All it says on it is American Gun Co., New York. Value? - Ken Q.
> via e-mail
> 
> ...


 
and...

*



			QUESTION:
		
Click to expand...

*


> I've looked in every gun and trader's book I can find and can't run down any information about a Victor 12-gauge shotgun, made by the American Gun Co., out of New York, with numbers 437xxx on it. I'm not sure but the inside of the barrel looks like Damascus steel, though the barrel's stamped "forged steel." It's in near mint condition, and I was wondering if you could provide some idea when it was made and the value. --G.D.
> 
> 
> *ANSWER:* "The American Gun Co. appears to be more of a distributing company rather than a manufacturer. Their guns were actually made by the Crescent Firearms Co. of Norwich, Connecticut, a well-known maker of low- to mid-priced shotguns that started operations in about 1892 and was eventually sold to the Stevens division of Savage in about 1930. Crescent, like many other manufacturers of ""affordable"" firearms, made a great many guns that were stamped with trade names for various hardware, sporting-goods, and mail-order retailers. Ned Schwing's Standard Catalog of Firearms (Krause Publications) lists well over 100 Crescent trade names, including Victor, made for Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co. of Chicago. Your barrels probably are forged, not Damascus. You shouldn't be able to tell if something's Damascus from the inside; instead of the typical spiral Damascus pattern, you're probably looking at tool marks that may have corroded slightly. It's hard to tell from your description exactly which model it is. The highest-price Crescent-manufactured guns go for $800 to $900 in good condition, but many models only go for $400 to $500. I'd suspect the latter in your case. "


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow...good work man!  :supcool:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Tgace (Nov 13, 2004)

Closet gun nut.....(well maybe not so "closet")


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup. Nice wall hanger. Do not fire.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 18, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Can you post a photo along with ANY markings on the weapon. Serial#/ Model/Gauge/stamps etc.


Tgace is on the right track... You can use the serial number to track back to see when and where it was made.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 20, 2004)

> Closet gun nut.....(well maybe not so "closet")



They allow gun nuts in New York???


----------



## Tgace (Nov 20, 2004)

:rofl:


----------

